# Brooks B17 or B17 Flyer?



## Moodyman (25 Feb 2010)

Hello,

Anyone got experience with both of these? 

I've read they're both comfortable, and that the Flyer a bit more so, albeit a little heavier.

I'm not too fussed about the weight element if it brings more comfort. My intended usage will be a 2-hour daily commute in all weathers and some summer tours.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## upsidedown (25 Feb 2010)

Don't know about the flyer, but my B17 standard is great and i ride 3 hours a day, 5 days a week.
I polish mine with normal black boot polish once a week and the water rolls off it now, not sure if you're meant to do that but it seems ok.


----------



## Norm (25 Feb 2010)

> <climbs into gap behind wardrobe>


Is that gap big enough for two? 

I like the idea of a Brooks but that's mostly a bling thing as I have no problems with the comfort of the saddles on any of my bikes. 

However, the idea that they need to be protected from the elements has put me right off fitting one to a bike that I might want do this to...


----------



## rich p (25 Feb 2010)

I had a Brooks flounce when I discovered to my cost (and my arse's) that they're not good when rained upon.
Many love them though so que sera......

...or should that be chacon a son gout!


----------



## Moodyman (25 Feb 2010)

Agree with you Mr Paul, it's a lot of money that I would not spend myself.

BUT...my cycle to work voucher comes with 10% free accessories. Since I chose a £1000 voucher, this means £100 accessories.

I have all the accessories I currently need. The only thing that I have issue with, is my bottom. My current saddle, regular Bontrager, is fine for Monday & Tuesday, but Wednesday to Friday the soft tissue between the ring and the sack (I'm a bloke), becomes incessantly painful.

Petroleum jelly and skin creams only make a slight difference.

Will consider other saddles if they perform better at the comfort element?


----------



## Moodyman (25 Feb 2010)

The Specialised BG has a cut down the middle - look like it may solve the soft tissue problem. 

Thanks for the suggestion, though not sure Halfords can source it for me.


----------



## Chrisc (25 Feb 2010)

One here for the Flyer. Couple of weeks in and it's the comfiest saddle I've ever used, last weekend I had the first ride in my life when I was completely unaware of any arse pain at all. As for wet rides, wax it and use the cover if it's really raining...


----------



## andym (25 Feb 2010)

upsidedown said:


> I polish mine with normal black boot polish once a week and the water rolls off it now, not sure if you're meant to do that but it seems ok.



I hope you wear black shorts.

..and Brooks say that if you use anything other than Proofride you invalidate the guarantee. But then they would say that wouldn't they.

If you do get a Brooks saddle (personally I'd recommend the Swallow which has a more elastic leather - but consequently might not be as durable) don't leave it parked on the street - thieves have worked out that there's a decent market in secondhand Brooks saddles.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Feb 2010)

Norm said:


> Is that gap big enough for two?
> 
> I like the idea of a Brooks but that's mostly a bling thing as I have no problems with the comfort of the saddles on any of my bikes.
> 
> However, the idea that they need to be protected from the elements has put me right off fitting one to a bike that I might want do this to...



Looks like the sort of state my Boardman HT Pro regulalry gets into. The B17N on it hasn't self destructed as yet. Though I did have to buy a bottle of own brand economy washing up liquid to make the under saddle shield from.


----------



## ACS (25 Feb 2010)

Have a B17 standard (2009) on the commuter and a B17 Narrow (NOS 1979) on the Tricross. The standard was arm chair comfortable from day 1, the Narrow on the other hand is proving to be resistant to change. Comfortable for 4 or 5 hours (100 km) but I would not chance anything longer than at present. It *WILL* break eventually.


----------



## Cockney Scot (25 Feb 2010)

I have a Brooks Flyer on the tourer and find it to be extreemly comfortable, 6 hours in the saddle pain free. I treat use proofhide on it at least once a week, or after it rains, i also have the cover which i use when the bike isnt used. Only problem I had was that the springs were very squeeky but that was solved by a spray of WD40.


----------



## mcfcbird (25 Feb 2010)

I've got B17's on both my bikes, a green 'special' and a tan sandard and I'm extremely happy with them. I'm fortunate I think in that for me, they're comfortable rght out of the box and then just get more so with the miles. I know that's isn't the common experience. 

I always carry a plastic bag in the bar bag to put over the saddle if it's parked overnight when I'm camping or whatever. I'd do that anyway regardless of what saddle I was using, I mean who wants to climb on and ride on a wet saddle? When I've been riding in the rain and it has got wet, it doesn't seem to have adversely affected the saddle at all. I usually wipe the bike down anyway after riding in the rain. So I don't know. Brooks say that in those situations, the dye can come off on your clothes, at least initially when you're breaking it in, if the saddle gets wet, but again, in my experienceI haven't found that to be a problem or a nuisence. 

They're not for everyone. Some just don't seem to have an anatomy that suits a Brooks, but i wouldn't think of touring on anything else now. Yeah they're expensive, but if it suits you then they can be the most comfortable touring saddle you can get and if you look after it it'll last you many, many years, so on average it isn't really that expensive at all in the long run.


----------



## Ivan Ardon (25 Feb 2010)

I share a copper B17 between my hybrid and my tourer, and a B66 between my three speed and my commuted-up MTB. 

They're both broken in (the B17 did so more quickly than the B66) and going back to any other saddle feels like purgatory.

On my bumpy in places commute, I appreciate the springing on the B66 - I ride this saddle more than the other now. If I was on smoother roads, I'd stick with the B17.


----------



## skudupnorth (25 Feb 2010)

B17 standard for me,love it to bits.No need for padded shorts even on long runs.


----------



## andym (25 Feb 2010)

skudupnorth said:


> No need for padded shorts even on long runs.



Are you Max Mosley by any chance?.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Feb 2010)

Moodyman said:


> *the soft tissue between the ring and the sack*



i am still laughing 10 minutes after reading the above statement. my daughter is still cringing


----------



## ASC1951 (25 Feb 2010)

> Call me provocative, but I can't see the point of spending a significant amount of money on a saddle that you have to look after, protect from the rain etc, when you can buy an equally comfortable, synthetic, fit-and-forget saddle ... for a lot less money.


I've tried lots of synthetic saddles, including some expensive ones, and they are nowhere near as comfortable as any of my Brooks.

I don't spend any time looking after mine. Proofide when new and maybe once every couple of years after that, but I don't do anything to keep the rain off - no saddle cover, not even mudguards. Water just bounces off them.


----------



## mikeitup (1 Mar 2010)

Chrisc said:


> One here for the Flyer. Couple of weeks in and it's the comfiest saddle I've ever used, last weekend I had the first ride in my life when I was completely unaware of any arse pain at all. As for wet rides, wax it and use the cover if it's really raining...




+1 for me too.

Had mine 2 yrs and it is dead comfy. I don't bother with proofide I use the Nikwax for my Brasher walking boots to proof mine.


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Mar 2010)

andym said:


> Are you Max Mosley by any chance?.



Nah,just got a hard shell for an arse !


----------

